# surf conditions in freeport



## Chasin_Fish (Sep 7, 2013)

Surf was very rough water was almost up to the dunes.Hopefully storm will pass and conditions will be better next weekend. good fishin


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I've got a trip to Mustang or N Padre on the plan for next Sat. Tides at N Padre were a foot above normal this morning. The models give us another 36 hrs til landfall. I think we can expect some beach erosion up and down the coast.

Thanks for the report. I hope the water doesn't get the road at Surfside. They just finished it.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X-2 on the SS road. I would hate to see them have to redo it.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

The surf's rough, but the reds are there. I caught this one Sunday afternoon.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice bull!


----------



## slab63 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice fish! I'm a surf fishing noob and could use some help. Do you mind if I ask what you caught it on?

I was out there on Saturday morning (access road 6) with my son, who is really getting into fishing. We were using dead whole finger mullet (from Saltgrass Bait) but struck out. Still had quality good father-son time, he's got a good attitude about fishing.

I'd love to get him hooked up with a bull this season and would really appreciate some guidance


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

*slab63*

In order to improve your chances try some of the tips from the links below and try to fish during a moving tide.

How to read the surf:
http://www.surf-fish.com/2011/01/reading-beach.html
http://www.landbigfish.com/articles/default.cfm?ID=725

I don't get to fish very often so, I don't pay too much attention to the tide. As far as reading the surf....not sure if I am doing it right but, I try to follow what those links state and look for anything unusual in the water movement.

Some guys here have a lot more experience and should provide you with some tips.

Good luck and keep at it.

Ruff


----------



## slab63 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruff

Thanks for the feedback. I know there is a lot to learn (if you'd seen me practicing with the cast net, you would know what I mean) and some of these guys make it look easy because of their knowledge and hours logged in the surf.

I'll definitely review your links, and anything else from all the other 2Coolers out there. I'm in it for the long haul, and would love to be able to get my son up to speed to increase his enjoyment.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

slab63 said:


> Nice fish! I'm a surf fishing noob and could use some help. Do you mind if I ask what you caught it on?
> 
> I was out there on Saturday morning (access road 6) with my son, who is really getting into fishing. We were using dead whole finger mullet (from Saltgrass Bait) but struck out. Still had quality good father-son time, he's got a good attitude about fishing.
> 
> I'd love to get him hooked up with a bull this season and would really appreciate some guidance


I used cut mullet. I also like cut or live whiting. Finger mullet will work but is not as durable as a chunk from a larger mullet. If the surf is rough a larger chunk will stay on better. If the surf is calm a larger chunk will not get stolen by smaller fish as easily.


----------



## slab63 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, I wasn't sure if that was the right choice.

And to be honest, I was kind of blind chucking it when I cast into the surf. It was pretty sporty; after about 10 yards into the water, it seemed like it was almost constant breakers for the next 75-100 yards. I'm not a very big guy and a lot of these wave were smacking me forehead high, so I waded out to what felt like the first bar (got deep and then water came back down to my waist) and slung it as far as I could. I can just assume I was somewhere in the second gut.


----------



## Chasin_Fish (Sep 7, 2013)

man good looking bull red.kicking myself for not going Sunday.Watched the football game.will be out there next Sunday.beach access#5.........good fishin


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I fish with cut mullet and I like a large piece approximately 4" The head with a couple of inches. I seem to catch more fish than the tail section.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

x2 on tha fish heads! Even mammals eat the head 1st!


----------

